# ISO Hauling tandem bike rack ideas



## bigtermites

I'm looking for a easy way to haul my tandem on my Pathfinder. Any feedback on this rack from Cycle Simplex?

http://www.cyclesimplex.com/tandem-bike-racks.asp

Thanks all,


----------



## raymond7204

Interesting rack, but I'd be nervous with the bike being wider (sideways) than the car itself.

Any reason why you're not considering a roof rack (Thule/Yakima)?

Ray


----------



## bigtermites

*tandem rack*

The top of the car is full of bikes. Also getting the tandem on the roof of my SUV would be a ball buster. Thanks


----------



## kayo

I ordered one of those racks a few weeks back. When it comes in and I use it a few times I will try and post.


----------



## danl1

bigtermites said:


> I'm looking for a easy way to haul my tandem on my Pathfinder. Any feedback on this rack from Cycle Simplex?
> 
> http://www.cyclesimplex.com/tandem-bike-racks.asp
> 
> Thanks all,


I'm not crazy about the crank mount, nor the wheel hangover.

I use a typical 'arm' style rear rack (a Softride, but whatever is fine) and remove both wheels. Simple, cheap, easy. Or most of the time, it just goes inside with the rear seat down and only the front wheel removed (Honda Pilot.)


----------



## jfmcgowan

bigtermites said:


> The top of the car is full of bikes. Also getting the tandem on the roof of my SUV would be a ball buster. Thanks


The big advantage of the Thule/Yakima rooftop tandem carriers is the way they swivel. I load and unload mine alone all the time. 

You're only liffting half of the bike at any time.

Lift the front up and lock it into the fork mount. Once the front's clamped, you simply lift and swing the tanem's rear wheel up onto the tray. Done.

That other rack look very convenient, but I would be very worried avout the wheelbase of the tandem hanging out wider than the vehicle.

Maybe consider putting the tandem on the roof, and a single bike behind on the receiver hitch.


----------



## tmf

danl1 said:


> I use a typical 'arm' style rear rack (a Softride, but whatever is fine) and remove both wheels. Simple, cheap, easy.


+1 That's how I carry mine - on a rear rack with both wheels off


----------



## PMC

jfmcgowan said:


> The big advantage of the Thule/Yakima rooftop tandem carriers is the way they swivel. I load and unload mine alone all the time.
> 
> You're only liffting half of the bike at any time.
> 
> Lift the front up and lock it into the fork mount. Once the front's clamped, you simply lift and swing the tanem's rear wheel up onto the tray. Done.
> 
> That other rack look very convenient, but I would be very worried avout the wheelbase of the tandem hanging out wider than the vehicle.
> 
> Maybe consider putting the tandem on the roof, and a single bike behind on the receiver hitch.


^^This^^
I've never had a problem loading our tandem using our Yakima rooftop rack that swivels. Only issue is it sits high when empty so you need to remove it if you want to use parking ramps. Granted it's on a Land Crusier in my case but it's something to consider if you drive a tall vehicle.


----------

